# Surprise!!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys this is Jillee.....do you guys know where my mommy is??????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh I think I know! She's probably picking your Easter Surprise up a few days too early! :clap2:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't worry Jillee I'm calling mommy's cell right now to find her.

That little stinker is not answering....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo Hoo. I hope your mom charged her camera before she left!!!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are home......and let me tell ya Jillee LOVES her....will not stop chasin her....will post some pics soon...going to get her settled in.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

AWESOME NEWS! YES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:whoo::whoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Have fun, take lots of pictures.

Jill


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheer2: Yay! Betzie's home!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: :cheer2: hoto: hoto: hoto:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo Betzie is home!!! Hurry up with those pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Megan, congratulations! Look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!! You should have gotten a video of the introduction!!

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you tease...we want pictures. I'm so happy that Jillie is pleased too.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Give me a *B*

Give me an *E*

Give me a *T*

Give me a *Z*

Give me an _I_

Give me an *E*

And what does it spell?

*LOTS MORE LOVE!!*!!!!

Have SO much FUN!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome home Betzie!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see Jillee with her new sister!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Proud Papa and Big sister!!!*

Hello all....well we are home and she has peed on the pee pad ate some dinner played with her sissy's and is in her expen whining.....she is too stinkin cute.....I will get more pictures in the next couple of days!!!! My big girls really like her alot......they are making things easier. It shall be fun!!!! I know that there will be some bumps in the road but you all make it alot better. Gonna eat a snack and watch survivor...well try too


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! (Those are great photos!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Megan look how happy both Jillee and Daddy look. Congratulations.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah!!!! She is so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting your newest addition home! Your husband looks very excited with a hav in each hand!:clap2:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Everybody is getting puppies. I have such MHS jelousy. I guess if you count the two pairs of glasses Gryff has eaten recently, that's 1/3 the cost of a Hav pup.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, I missed the whole thing. I agree, daddy and Jillee look happy and excited about the newest addition. Can't wait to see more pictures and hear all the stories. I hope you all have a restful night tonight and a play filled day tomorrow.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations! This is so exciting! I'm so happy for you all, she is soooo cute!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Betzie is a real cutie! So happy she is home!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay!!! That cute little Betzie is home! Megan, those pix are adorable...that's a happy daddy if ever I saw one! So glad to hear everyone is getting along so well.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Enjoy every minute! Another sweet blessing...even at 3:00 AM potty runs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan,
I have to tell you this thread is so bad for my sanity... it makes me want a puppy NOW!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

How sweet. Betsy probably feels right at home. She has you there Megan who she knows already and a havanese sister and some other fun dogs to play with. She is a very lucky girl!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is so cute! I love the proud papa picture!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats to you all.....I'm sure you'll be super busy for awhile! Now you have two great looking Havs!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Betzie's a darling! I knew your other girls would pull through for you!

(OMG...7 weeks and counting...:bounce


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Megan, CONGRATS! Betzie is so cute and it really does look (and sound) like Jillee is enjoying her new little sister!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh lucky Betzie! She has playmates and love all lined up for a wonderful life! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, she's BEAUTIFUL!!! I want her!! Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

love the pictures...you guys are going to have so much fun! Betzie is so cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Megan,

Betzie is so adorable and it's so good that Jillee likes her. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

How exciting, Megan!!!!! Congratulations, Betzie is darling and Jillee is a beauty. Enjoy!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! She's ADORABLE! They are SO darn cute together, and your hubby looks SO smitten! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in on my little girl to see how her first night home went. Hope you got some sleep Megan.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Good morning all!!!! Well we watched t.v. and they played,she ate my hair.....we put her in the crate before bed and she just layed there and was going to go to sleep.....so I took her out to play b/c we wanted her to sleep tonight. We wnet to bed at ten and she woke up with the alarm......her tail was just a waggin....Jillee went to go smell her. Put her in the expen and she peed.....good girl....so I got her out to play with sissy becasue she wanted her out....and hubby got her peeing again on the carpet....so next time she needs to stay in the ex-pen a little longer. Hubby is getting ready for work and she is just watching him make his breakfeast!!!!!! Will take some fun pictures plus she will be getting a bath today...even more pics. Betzie says Happy Spring!!!! It was gloomy all day yesterday and when we went to bring her home the sun came out....Betzie's Little Rae of Hope she is!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Megan,
It sounds like things are going very well for you. I'm so thrilled for you! Congrats!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Betzie is so adorable. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy. Makes me want to get Smarty a little brother or sister.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Megan congratulations. Betzie is a beauty. I love the photo of papa with two of his girls. I'm so glad that they all accepted the little one. I know you'll have so much fun with all of them.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Betzie is such a cutie! So now that means you have FOUR doggies? You'll have to do a new portrait with everyone in it ( guess that will be a challenge!) Take more photos of Betzie . . . if you can find time!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ooh I'm glad to hear everyone was so welcoming to her! Your hubby looks thrilled to have her. We need more pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Awwwww she is just precious!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got home from watching my twin nephews get there first hair cut....they did really good. I put Jillee in her expen and Betzie in her crate. I was only gone for an hour.....was worried that Jillee might try and jump out....walked in heard Jillee barking which is usual when I come home and Betzie was laying in her crate....put her in the expen to go potty and took the three outside. Came in and she went potty like a big girl. We all played for a little bit....she is an energizer bunny I tell ya. Now she is sleeping on her bed in the expen.....going to lay down for few....just realx.....then I hae to go back into town to watch the boys for a little bit. Thanks for all the support....you guys are the best!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Here are some pictures from last night.....Jillee and her I can tell are going to best best friends.......on the thread when you fell in love it was when I saw my girls welcome her into our family.....made me cry. Anyways she is a little pistol though....tail wags a mile a minute!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh be still my heart-- she is soooo cute


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Megan - That's a glowing face of a new Mama!! I love it!! Betzie Rae is precious!!! Congratulations and enjoy this time with her. Welcome, Little Betzie!!!

Karen


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG...she is sooo cute! I love the white bib! And look at the sweet nose touch from your big baby!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Awww Megan . . . can I shrink Jackson back to her size? It's the cutest age!! And I love the one of her and Lizzie kissing . . . nothing sweeter. Keep taking photos and enjoy this little Easter bundle baby . . .


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you....I am ready for hubby to come home though.....it is a lot of work.....well....I just want to take some good pictures. Jillee was playin with her but I have to watch her,,,,she can get a little rough but Betzie does well with her. She goes to the vet tommorow....should be fun!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sure we will have some good pictures this weekend....just a little hard by myself!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaayyyyy!! Betzie is home! I love hearing about how well the girls are getting along. I knew it would go well. It IS hard the first little while as the pups take up so much of our time and heck... who wants to be busy doing chores when there are puppies around anyway?? lol 

LOVE the pics, Megan! Thank you for sharing! Betzie looks just like my Ricky did at that age. All black and that adorable white chin. Toooooo cute !


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

See? You were nervous for nothing!  I love love love the pic of you holding Betzie!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Betzie is adorable! Congrats on your new addition!

Wanda


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

HEY!

And no phone calls at 3:00 AM! :jaw:

You go, Girl! :whoo:

You've got great taste in pups...and they have good taste in people!

Enjoy! :hug::hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad to hear how well she has settled in and Megan you look so happy! I think Jillee received the best Easter present ever!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Megan, Betzie is adorable. Best of luck.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee is soo sweet with her little sister.....sometimes loves her too much......just can't wait to get home and love on her and get her a good clean bath....grandma and grandpa,auntie want to see her as well!!!!!! We may go and do some family rounds we will just see!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Jillee looks like the proud big sis!!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, congratulations and welcome home Betzie! I love the pics of you and the proud papa with your new furbaby.

She is too precious and cute for words and it sounds like she has a wonderful fun personality! Her nearly all black hair makes a nice contrast to Jillee.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Megan, I'm so glad things are going well. It looks like everyone is getting along great. I love the picture of Betzie and Lizzy, nose to nose. You're going to have so much fun as the weather gets nicer and they can RLH in the yard. Can't wait to see more pictures! Enjoy the weekend!

Jill


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Megan!! Betzie is such a sweetheart, enjoy this time


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Megan...

Betzie is so darn adorable! ....I'm trying to hold on at TWO!:biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Megan,

Betzie is so adorable. I just want to hug her!

Tell us how she chose you /vice versa.

We know that you were visiting the litter, but how did you end up with her???
Just wondering...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just one look at her cute face and I was a goner.....just could not resisit her!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Today Betzie went to the vet and they said that she was soooooo cute and looked great!!!! We took Jillee with us as well. Then we headed out on a little road trip with them....we want to get Betzie used to traveling and meeting people. She did great!!!! We got her a little sweater...it is too cute on her. Jillee got herself some treats too....and she has to share them with her sisters as well. You know I was so worried that Jillee would not get along with Betzie but she will not leave her alone.....and Betzie does not seem to mind. I hope Jillee will settle down soon. I can see that we will have alot of fun watching them this summer in the backyard playin!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, love Betzie's little white goatie (sp?). Sounds like all the girls, you and DH are smitten. Where are the pics with her cute sweater?


----------

